
The Aesthetics of Data Storage - jgv
http://hyperallergic.com/58330/the-aesthetics-of-data-storage/
======
kylemaxwell
I've often wondered, though, how much of the "blinking lights" factor is
useful and how much is just to impress clients (or to entertain us geek
sysadmin types :D ).

